# Animal auction website



## aquatic_dynasty (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi, I just finish an animal auction website, I was just wondering if everyone could give me some tip to improve the site. I am not sure if the fish fish category is correct. Thanks. :-D 

http://www.animal-bid.com/


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont know nearly as much as fishdoc, oddsalt, simpte or all those ancient (in a good way) fishkeepers. you pick it up as you go along. and READ!! but the site looks good to me.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

goldfish are in the cyprinid family... its up to you whether you want to combine them though as they are a VERY diverse group of fishes, and people don't really relate goldfish as relatives of say bala sharks which are also cyprinids. Also I don't know how many people would know that "Tetradontiformes" is actually saltwater triggers/puffers and not tetras heheh... you may want to have some examples under the name if you are going with scientific. Also the family percidae (which I think you are refering to in percoids) has cichlids under its wing because they are in the family.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

If you want to know how a fish auction site should be set up to work well, go to AquaBid and copy it. I have watched several folks try to create sites for auctioning fish and have watched them all fail, The reason is simple- the sellers will not come to your site to sell fish as the buyers are mostly at AB. The buyers will not come to your site to bid because the sellers are all at AB. This is what has caused every potential competing site to AB to fail. Only Ebay has managed to provide any competition on fish related auctions and they have deep pockets.

If I sound overly negative it is because I am trying to save you a lot of time and money in an area of endeavor that has almost no chance of succeeding. I can not tell you how the auctioning of other live items will go, but I do know it is very hard to ship most animals. Fish being cold blooded and relatively small and also being relatively easy to ship are an exception.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

I totally agree with David. When Aquabid crashed, a lot of aquatic auction sites started popping up, and well, you don't hear a lot about them anymore. As far as being able to put 3 pics on an auction, well, you can put that many or more on an Aquabid auction simply by using the "picture in description" when posting. There are many die hard Aquabid fans, both buyers and sellers. Competing with that is like trying to put out a 3 alarm fire by blowing on it. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## aquatic_dynasty (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Even though it might not be a success, I have learn so much from creating this website. This have help me understanding the internet business and how it all work. So I woulnt mind taking the experience and maybe I could make another site that could help & benifit people just like what ebay and aquabid have done.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

The site looks pretty cool! Congratulations! But my suggestion is, for the beginning, don't put in too many catergories of the fish. Asit grows, you'll increase the categories, gradually. Same action with other animals' categories and the message board. But don't let tooo few... it makes your site not attractive 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I want to make a slight correction in my earlier comment, cichlids are not from the family percidae, they are from the order perciformes... got the two mixed up. As for aquabid... I hate it... takes forever to browse, prices are high, and there basically is nothing sold of interest on there for me besides large overpriced aquariums. Good luck in your business venture.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HA! 
I had written up a post outlining the Order v.s. Family thing to clarify it along with the spellings, but I decided against sending it because I thought it would be too tacky. Glad to see you caught it yourself, Fishfirst!

( now if you can just quit calling things Nitrate sinks instead of nutrient traps...LOL! )

As for other sites competing with Aquabid... well, good luck with that. I see that you've already gotten some submissions, though, so hey, it just might work, especially if it covers all pets. It'll take awhile before it has a following, I suppose, but with deals like 5 Flagfish for 2 bucks, it definately has a chance of success!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I registered on the site, does it use paypal? or is it specified on each auction?

I like aquabid. I check their tanks section praying someday there will be a >120 in montana. I like their plant section too.


oh, and the live food section is great! only place that has live fish foods. ebay doesnt even have that.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I like aquabid, but mostly I just go drool at all the bettas I can't afford.
Good luck with your site!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, me too.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

are you planning on having a corals section?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

wow, you have great prices.


----------



## aquatic_dynasty (Jun 15, 2005)

You are all welcome to bid, Its like a grand opening party of a store :fun: , lots of stuff on sale. So come on in and join the party out wont ya?, check the forum too. THX for all the wonderful comments.

O yea almost forgot, The site has a coral category, its in the invertebrates section. The sites accept all forms of payments, it all depends on the seller and the buyer.

Have a nice day everyone. :grin:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

looks great hopefuly you'll defeat AB over time


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I say the more the merrier.


----------



## aquatic_dynasty (Jun 15, 2005)

Totally Agreed with Shev :grin: 

I wish I had a Zebra Pleco auction going on ;-) . Thats would surely start a big crowd. :shock: lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I like the promo you have going on with the fish. Creative and a encouragement to join.


----------

